
OpenBSD LDAPD Portable for Ubuntu 16.04 - notg963
https://github.com/harishanand95/openbsd-ldapd-portable
======
notg963
A portable ubuntu version of the ldapd in OpenBSD. This was tested in ubuntu
16.04

